# Standard Rex Rabbit



## BarredCometLaced (Apr 17, 2020)

I'm new to the Standard Rex Rabbit breed, so I am hoping to get some feedback on my new buck! He is not pedigreed, so I know he might be on the smaller side. HOWEVER, he has a great personality, eats well, and seems to be growing okay. He weighed in at 4lbs 6oz @ 3 months. Is it unrealistic for him to reach 7lbs by 7 months based on this weight? 

Any feedback on him is appreciated! Obviously, he's not going anywhere, but I'd like to know what experts in meat type rabbits have to say.


----------



## CraftyHen (Apr 22, 2020)

I raise Rex rabbits too! Pretty sure your buck will fill out nicely. Predigrees aren't necessary if breeding only for meat.  I have a very well pedigreed buck who comes from good lines with 9-10lb weights but he turned out to be smaller. He is a yr old and just around 8 lbs. That said, he throws nice big babies and is very well tempered. If your buck is a good tempered boy and he ends up small but throws nice kits, he's a keeper for sure!


----------

